# Red Cross Grit??



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I've wanting to get some pigeon gird and I heard of "red cross grit" is this good and can I get it here in Canada??
I went to the agrcultural center here and they said they would order it if I can get the company that makes it. Or is there any other good pigeon grit out there??
Love to hear from some one.

Hilary Dawn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Hilary,

I, personally haven't heard of 'Red Cross Grit'. Hopefully, one of our Canadian members will be on this evening who can help you with your question.

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Hilary,

You can buy this grit from a feed supply/pigeon supply store. It's mostly called "red grit" or "pigeon grit" as I called a feed store once and the man said that the specific name "red cross" was from a company in the US.
The red grit that they sell at the supply stores is the same except it's not under that name.. check it out and see if you can find it in your area.

Hope that helps!


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Red Cross Grit is actually a brand name.... they make red grit, and regular grey grit, and possibly others.

It's really expensive, and hard to find these days in Ontario.

Most feed stores carry some sort of grit. We prefer red mineralized grit for most of the season -- and also offer the birds oyster shell or added calcium grit during breeding season.

The birds don't seem to be keen on the grey grit anyway.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Red Cross Grit is what i use, and noticed a huge diffrence in my bird's health once i started...........i would highly recommend it. 

The added bonus is the birds LOVE this stuff and are eager to eat it. 

I also use foy's pigeon builder, between the two items haven't had many unhealthy birds


----------

